# May 29th MECA SQ Show. Riverside, Ca



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

MECA SQ event at Audioshoppe.
Sign up from 9am to 11 am
Judging starts at 11am
Entry fee is 30$ for SQ and 25$ for Install


Other shows coming up:
Beach Autosound - Huntington Beach Ca - June 18th
Advanced Car Creations - Garden Grove Ca - (sometime in July)
Pole Position - Corona, Ca - Aug 13th

Any questions about the event pls contact me at

[email protected]
(909)816 2640


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Good deal! Great to see some MECA shows in SoCal. Hope you have a big turn out Todd.

Zach


----------

